# Heat pressing to nonwoven bags!



## Ducks (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey guys.

im back with major need of info about nonwoven bags.

Im Heatpressing cotton shirts and bags for some time now, and i have met many nonwoven bag offers so i wanna know if its possible to print on these.

What i need to know?

And here is some Q´s

How much they can take heat ?
what about pressure?
Paper ? im using TheMagicTouch Transfer Paper
How thick they need to be? i saw some 80/g2 and 140/g2

So if you have anything to tell me im happy.

-Thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

There are too many types of non-woven bags to give a definitive answer. Some are made of spun polyester, and can take the heat. For that matter, you can readily sublimate to them. Others are polyester but may have a PVC waterproofing liner. The liner will melt in less than 10 seconds at typical pressing temps.

Finally, there are polyurethane any other types of non-wovens, and these usually have low melting points. There are some heat press vinyls designed to be applied at under 300 degrees suitable for these types of bags, but most full-color transfer papers need higher temps, and longer press times. 

You can always test a bag to see if it'll handle the heat, but be sure to put parchment paper under and over it, in case the bag melts. You don't want to be scraping that stuff off your press. Just test the bag at the required time, temp, and pressure indicated for the transfer paper you're using. You don't need to try to do the actual transfer -- and possibly waste a good sheet.


----------



## kabesa (Jun 22, 2015)

After 11 wasted non-woven bags, I was able to find the closest heat press settings to sublimate on non-woven bags: temperature between 145C to 150C at 125 seconds.

Melt marks are evident though, but the image was successfully transferred at about 85% contrast of the original image.

I started by finding the highest temperature the material can withstand then went how long it could hold in increments of 25 seconds.


----------



## Tippsoccermom (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi! I have a picnic bag that I?m wanting to put an initial on. Simple? NO! The bag is made from 600d polyester with a waterproof coating. I cannot get anything to stick. I was starting at about 330 degrees for around 20 second with heavy pressure and peeling it cold. I was using regular HTV that I normally use on shirts, not thinking I would something special. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

if you are in the usa look at results by top dog films

see if you can get a sample to test


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tippsoccermom said:


> Hi! I have a picnic bag that I?m wanting to put an initial on. Simple? NO! The bag is made from 600d polyester with a waterproof coating. I cannot get anything to stick. I was starting at about 330 degrees for around 20 second with heavy pressure and peeling it cold. I was using regular HTV that I normally use on shirts, not thinking I would something special. Any suggestions for me?



Maybe try a piece of vinyl for nylon. It's what is used for umbrellas.


----------

